# javelin compared to litespeed?



## hotwheels22 (Mar 7, 2012)

i bought a used ti javelin from a local racer and i have always been curious as to whether there is any relationship between it and the litespeed or some other ti bikes. they look mighty similar to me.

i tried the other forums and didn't find "javelin" so apologies if this is not the right place to post this.

TIA


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

hotwheels22 said:


> i bought a used ti javelin from a local racer and i have always been curious as to whether there is any relationship between it and the litespeed or some other ti bikes. they look mighty similar to me.
> 
> i tried the other forums and didn't find "javelin" so apologies if this is not the right place to post this.
> 
> TIA


I don't think Litespeed ever built for Javelin. The Ti Javelins I recall from their website alluded that they were built in Asia. But I could be wrong.


----------



## hotwheels22 (Mar 7, 2012)

OK. thanks. i think i talked to them and they did say that this model at least was fabricated in asia.

also in looking at the lightspeeds a little closer i think the geometry is a bit different. for some reason the ti and the welds and everything made me think they were very close.

many thanks ride-fly.


----------

